# OT: Hong Kong fans



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Will you go to the Chinese NT game on 6th August?

I am definitely going if they really come.


----------



## bballfan88 (Jan 18, 2003)

What is the Chinese NT game?? who is gonna play?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I hope the team don't get hyped up like their junior team, who got crushed badly in World Junior Championship despite having two 'future NBA players'. The Chinese Basketball Association is really in a disarrayed the way the handled their players and coaches.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

It's a game between Chinese national team and an Australian club team. It serves as warmup for the upcoming Asian Championship. Chinese NT of course has Yao Ming!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

How much are the tix, and when exactly is it? I need more info!!


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

6/8, Hung Hom, tickets not yet on sale so price unknown at the moment.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Oh.. I'm not in Hong Kong now though, i'll try to get tix immediately after i go back to HK.

So, yeah, I think i'm goin'.... UNLESS the price for the tix is like really expensive..


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

A bit of bad news: Yao most likely won't play in next four exibition matches because he crushed his forehead during pratice.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Yao didn't injury his forehand. It's just somewhere near his eyebrow. I doubt he will miss any games.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

The tickets are on sale today with $50, $100, $200, $300. Fairly cheap I think!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

carayip, have u got ur tix yet? 


and where can i get 'em?


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeah, I've bought tickets.

The tickets are on sale on the City Network. Don't know if there are still left.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I was Hong Kong resident. I lived in Hong Hom, KLN in 2001.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Oh. My house's at Happy Valley.


----------

